# Beer Cheese Dip



## kansasgirl (Oct 20, 2004)

This is always a big hit at holiday functions.

Beer Cheese Dip 
6 c Asadero cheese, shredded (can also use a WHITE cheddar) 
1 c beer (preferably a stout or lager)
1 onion, chopped finely 
2-3 jalapeno peppers, seeded, chopped finely (more or less to taste) 
2 tb creamy horseradish 
2 cloves garlic, chopped finely 
Tabasco sauce to taste 

1.Combine all ingredients in crock pot and stir. Cook on low heat setting until all ingredients are melted together. Serve hot with warm tortilla chips, artisinal bread cubes, and vegetables.


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not familiar with Asadero cheese - what type is it?

PS - This recipe looks like a perfect accompaniament to Sunday afternoon football!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 21, 2004)

It is a really great Mexican type of cheese. Any type of mild white cheese would do (white cheddar, monterey jack, mozzarella), so long as it does not drown out the great taste of the beer! Here is some more info.

Asadero is a Mexican name of semi-soft, white, string-type, Hispanic-style cheese. This kind of cheese is used on sandwiches or melted on cooked foods, including pizza and nachos. It is a stretched curd cheese, kneaded then formed into a ball-shape which is plunged in brine for several minutes. It's name comes from the name of state in which it originates. It is a kind of pasta filata cheese and it is produced in different shapes and weights. This cheese belongs to the group of fromage forts cheeses made from mixed, fresh or riped cheese blended with herbs and spices.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2004)

I will have to make this for my husband.  8) 

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

You know what - I looked it up on Google, and saw that it's Cacique (brand) cheese - I've seen that often - just never picked any up! Thanks so much - 
Like Barbara, I'll be making some for my hubby this weekend - I think I now have 3 appetizers and 2 entrees to feed him just from the last 2 days' postings!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

One of my favorite PBS shows is Globe Trekker.  Kind of a hipper travelogue show.  Anyway, one episode was about traveling in Poland (I think).  The traveler/narrator stopped at a pub and had something called "beer cheese."  You get a plate of various pieces of soft cheese, mush them all together - kind of like we did with our peas and mashed potatoes and gravy as kids - and then eat it up with bread or crackers.  And of course beer to wash it down.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 22, 2004)

sounds wonderful....planning my World Series party now....menu keeps changing with all the great recipes that everyone keeps posting. Pst


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2004)

my neighbor from macedonia gave me some of what he called a "beer cheese". it kind looked like a brie at first, with an edible white rind, but the cheese had a million little holes in it, almost resembling a sponge. it was spongy, but had a nice cheesey flavor, i can't really put my finger on it. it was great with an okocim or pilsner urqell beer. while you ate the cheese, you'd drink some beer and it would get absorbed by the cheese like a sponge. weird but really good.

sorry to go off topic but has anyone ever heard of this cheese?

oh, and mudbug, i love the globe trekkers with the little funny british guy as the trekker. have you ever seen pole to pole with michael palin?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh, and mudbug, i love the globe trekkers with the little funny british guy as the trekker. have you ever seen pole to pole with michael palin?



Yep, he's the best of the travelers.  I have seen parts of Pole to Pole, and also enjoyed his bit on Great Railway Journeys of the World.  that was a cool show too.


----------

